# Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

Redaktionell








*Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei​*
Wie wir aus zuverlässigen Quellen erfahren haben, ging die heutige, ausserordentliche Mitgliederversammlung des Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V zur Satzungsänderung mit einem einstimmigen Ergebnis zu Ende. 

Die Sitzung war innerhalb einer halben Stunde durch. 
Die Satzungsänderung muss nun nur noch bei Gericht eingetragen werden, mit dem das vorher durchgesprochen war.

Damit wäre der Weg frei, den bereits bestehenden Beschluss zur Kündigung beim DAFV auch umzusetzen.

Thomas  Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 06.12.2017*

Es geht voran, neu Meldung auf Seiten des ASVHH:
http://www.asvhh.de/2017/12/06/satzung-des-asv-endlich-eingetragen/



> Nach einer langen „Hängepartie“ sind die von den Mitgliedern des ASV Hamburg beschlossenen Satzungsänderungen nunmehr endlich eingetragen.
> 
> Glückwunsch an unseren Präsidenten Klaus Hommel und Vizepräsidenten Herbert Bolz für Ihre zielgerichteten und zielorientierten Gespräche mit dem Amtsgericht Hamburg/Vereinsregister.


----------



## Ørret (22. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

Das heißt also die Hamburger sind nächstes Jahr raus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

Dieses Jahr kündigen, dann zum 1.1. 2019 raus, also 2018 noch drin (Kündigungsfrist)


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

Schlimm, was für Verrenkungen ein Verband machen muss, 
um das Forunkel DAFV los zu werden.

Einen lieben Gruß nach HH,
es gibt viele, die sich an euch ein Beispiel nehmen sollten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Einen lieben Gruß nach HH,
> es gibt viele, die sich an euch ein Beispiel nehmen sollten.


Dito!!


----------



## Wander-HH (22. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schlimm, was für Verrenkungen ein Verband machen muss,
> um das Forunkel DAFV los zu werden.
> 
> Einen lieben Gruß nach HH,
> es gibt viele, die sich an euch ein Beispiel nehmen sollten.


Wer  nichts tut, tut auch was und zwar NICHTS. Dass scheinen einige leitende  - sorry - Hammel beim DAFV nicht zu begreifen. 

Auch in diesem Jahr gab  es keine einzige, für mich erkenntliche, Kämpfe für uns Angler. Keine einzige Unterstützung  gegen anglerfeindliche Institutionen. Oder habe ich etwas übersehen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mir  tun aber die weiteren Festangestellten aufrichtig Leid, die einen  wirklich guten Job machen. Diese Lanze muss ich wirklich brechen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich  hoffe einfach, dass die Kündigung seitens HH - voraussichtlich Ende Oktober,  schliesslich dauert die Eintragung der geänderte Satzung ein paar Wochen  - wirklich weitere Verbände zum Nachahmen bewegt.

Im Endeffekt ist es eine ganz simpele kaufmännische Frage von Kosten / Nutzen. Wir im nüchternen kaufmännischen hohen Norden sehen nur das Erste und hätten gerne das Zweite gesehen. Wir möchten aber nicht ein "weiter so" länger unterstützen. 

Wer als verantwortlicher Verbandsvorstand, für NICHTS freiwillig Geld hinblättert, dem gebe ich gerne meine Kontodaten. Da bin ich völlig schmerzfrei.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.s. Grüße zurück. :q


----------



## Ørret (22. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

Damit hast du vollkommen Recht Wander. Leider ist der Groschen in WE noch nicht gefallen und ich fürchte der wird auch nicht fallen....ist mir ein Rätsel warum man für Nichtleistung 3 Euronen pro Nase ablatzt#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Ich  hoffe einfach, dass die Kündigung seitens HH - voraussichtlich Ende Oktober,  schliesslich dauert die Eintragung der geänderte Satzung ein paar Wochen  - wirklich weitere Verbände zum Nachahmen bewegt.
> 
> Im Endeffekt ist es eine ganz simpele kaufmännische Frage von Kosten / Nutzen. Wir im nüchternen kaufmännischen hohen Norden sehen nur das Erste und hätten gerne das Zweite gesehen. Wir möchten aber nicht ein "weiter so" länger unterstützen.
> 
> *Wer als verantwortlicher Verbandsvorstand, für NICHTS freiwillig Geld hinblättert, dem gebe ich gerne meine Kontodaten. Da bin ich völlig schmerzfrei*.


Schwäbische Vorfahren????

:q:q:q


Davon ab, bei aktuell ca. 512.000 gemeldeten Zahlern beim DAFV hätte es dann der  DAFV ohne weitere Änderungen dann unter die magische Grenze 500.000 geschafft mir der Kündigung von Hamburg (je nachdem, wie ernst man gemeldete Zahlen nehmen will! Siehe: Gefälschte Zahlen? Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänden??)

Reale Personen dürften es mit den vielen Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften in Vereinen (die ja jede als "Zahler" gezählt werden) eh noch 15 - 20% weniger sein.

Bei geschätzten 1,2  -1,5 Mio. organisierter (Verein) Angler unter den 5 Mio. in Deutschland insgesamt und einem Start von knapp 900.000 bei der (Kon)Fusion im DAFV ne "erfolgreiche" Arbeit in 4einhalb Jahren, Frau Dr. und Präsidium und Hauptamt (denn, sorry Wander, gerade die neuen GF und MÖa kriegen ja auch nix hin und machen nur teilweise mehr als peinliche Fehler)..


----------



## kati48268 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Mir  tun aber die weiteren Festangestellten aufrichtig Leid, die einen  wirklich guten Job machen.


Dem kann ich nicht beipflichten.

Der Output ist wirklich katastrophal, sowohl quantitativ wie qualitativ.
Sie kriegen absolut nichts mit (hier mitlesen würde arg helfen), reagieren mit dem Tempo der Erdrotation
und was wir so an Fehlern sehen (Fristen werden regelmässig gerissen, sogar entgegen Satzungsregelungen; regelmässig liegen keine aktuellen Daten bei Sitzungen vor;...) ist absolut unprofessionell und erschreckend für eine solche Organisation.
Schwer zu beurteilen, wo genau es hakt, aber verantwortlich sind natürlich die GFs, wo für man auch immer so viele braucht, vielleicht ist auch das einer der Organisationsfehler.

Wenn man sich beispielsweise den neuen Öffentlichkeitsmitarbeiter anschaut: er wurde (natürlich völlig unsinnigerweise & seinerseits auch unverschuldet) als "der" Heilsbringer gehypt. 
Aber es kommt da doch auch nix nach nun 4-5 Monaten.
Mag sein, dass auch dies seitens GFs & Präsidium verhindert wird, aber trotzdem kann man da nur eine 6- ausstellen.

Nein, der Laden ist komplett unfähig,
sowohl im Ehren- wie im Hauptamt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein, der Laden ist komplett unfähig,
> sowohl im Ehren- wie im Hauptamt.


so seh ichs leider auch....


----------



## Wander-HH (23. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

Thomas und Kati,

mit den weiteren Festangestellten meine ich das gemeine "Fussvolk". Die uns mit Beitragsmarken / Mitgliedsausweise usw. geholfen haben und sonstige Verwaltungsaufgaben erfüllen.

Also, Nicht-Weisungsbefugte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

aah, ok., ist was anderes..


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

Das stimmt, wobei sie sich  derzeit wenig sorgen machen müssen nicht zügig was neues zu finden


----------



## smithie (24. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es eine ganz simpele kaufmännische Frage von Kosten / Nutzen. Wir im nüchternen kaufmännischen hohen Norden sehen nur das Erste und hätten gerne das Zweite gesehen. Wir möchten aber nicht ein "weiter so" länger unterstützen.


Das sehe ich genauso - naturgemäß der Verbandsvertreter nicht.
Sollte es tatsächlich dazu kommen, dass sich jemand vom Verband dazu meldet, traue ich mich wetten, dass es in die Richtung geht:
"nur gemeinsam wären wir stark, es ist nicht immer nur ein Nehmen, trotz Austritt profitiert ihr ja weiter von der Arbeit des Verbands, etc."

Zumindest glaube ich, dass es die Denke ist, wenn sie auch nicht immer ausgesprochen wird.

Da beschäftigt sich aber genauso niemand mit Austrittsgründen, wie mit einer stetig wachsenden Politikverdrossenheit (und einer gleichzeitig wachsenden Zustimmung von Parteien am [beidseitig] äußeren Spektrum).

In 8 Stunden wissen wir mehr. [OT aus]



Was mich wirklich interessieren würde: was macht ein DAFV GF oder ein MÖA 40 Stunden in der Woche?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*



smithie schrieb:


> Was mich wirklich interessieren würde: was macht ein DAFV GF oder ein MÖA 40 Stunden in der Woche?


ich trau mich nicht schreiben, was ich denke ....


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

Cojones schaukeln, kaffee trinken und für den Marathon trainieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

*Aktualisierung 06.12.2017*

Es geht voran, neu Meldung auf Seiten des ASVHH:
http://www.asvhh.de/2017/12/06/satzung-des-asv-endlich-eingetragen/



> Nach einer langen „Hängepartie“ sind die von den Mitgliedern des ASV Hamburg beschlossenen Satzungsänderungen nunmehr endlich eingetragen.
> 
> Glückwunsch an unseren Präsidenten Klaus Hommel und Vizepräsidenten Herbert Bolz für Ihre zielgerichteten und zielorientierten Gespräche mit dem Amtsgericht Hamburg/Vereinsregister.


----------



## Wander-HH (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

Alles Weitere ist nur noch eine Frage von Stunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

Warten wirs ab - man hat schon Pferde kotzen sehen, direkt vor der Apotheke.

Ich würds euch gönnen, sehs aber erst, wenns soweit ist.


----------



## Ørret (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

Wann ist Hauptversammlung in Hamburg?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei*

Beschlossen ist alles schon - muss nur noch gemacht werden..

Satzungsänderung war nur Voraussetzung dazu, das umsetzen zu können..


----------

